# Sticky?



## tharrell (Aug 27, 2008)

I was browsing these forums and found a post with links to a sticky thread, it had some very good information.
Where are the sticky threads located? Tony


----------



## tharrell (Aug 27, 2008)

I found it in another forum. Tony


----------



## Jim Slater (Sep 15, 2008)

*Sticky Post to down Load manual*



tharrell said:


> I was browsing these forums and found a post with links to a sticky thread, it had some very good information.
> Where are the sticky threads located? Tony


I cannot fine Sticky Posts either. I want to down load a PDF Technician repair manual for a Tecumseh LV195EA engine Jim


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Go to the four cycle section of this web site. Look at the top.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

At the top called "helpful links" 4cycle repair forum


----------

